
As crime dries up, Japan’s police hunt for things to do - olalonde
https://www.economist.com/news/asia/21722216-there-was-just-one-fatal-shooting-whole-2015-crime-dries-up-japans-police-hunt
======
ColinWright
Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15944186](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15944186)

